# when nobody knows what is it?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

water is too clear, to much carbon?

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2054500

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Who would have thought  I will never have that issue that's for sure


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Years ago, I had perfect parameters for a long time, no trace of N02/P04, etc. but wanted to feed my fish more and wanted to preempt any N03/P04 build up, so I added bio-pellets. Then the cyano came and everything went wonky.

From now on, I keep it simple and clean and do water changes. No reactors. I have fantastic flow, a great skimmer (Bubble King 200) and I will just keep an eye. A little carbon of GFO in a bad every once and a while won't hurt, but no matter messing with the system!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

could it be from German ceramics rocks, I am using?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is the better picture of the fuzzy grows for the experts

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150409_180318_resized_zpsu1vrc6km.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## lewig (Aug 4, 2013)

sig said:


> Here is the better picture of the fuzzy grows for the experts
> 
> [URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150409_180318_resized_zpsu1vrc6km.jpg.html]


What kind of carbon you dosing? I had similar grow all over rocks after NOPOX . Reduced daily amount and within 1-2 weeks everything disappear.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This time, I am using Maryland Carbon and got this stuff. I am not dosing it, but run aggressively in reactor
I used it few years ago on the completely established tank for very short period of time and it was OK.
But, I always used BRS carbon.

Thanks for replay. I will stop usage today and see...

I have feeling that this grow is not even "live".

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## lewig (Aug 4, 2013)

sig said:


> This time, I am using Maryland Carbon and got this stuff. I am not dosing it, but run aggressively in reactor
> I used it few years ago on the completely established tank for very short period of time and it was OK.
> But, I always used BRS carbon.
> 
> ...


My mistake,was thinking that you are dosing carbon ,as vodka etc. Regardless, do not stop all in once, gradually reduce flow to reactor. How much carbon you have in reactor and your tank volume?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

lewig said:


> My mistake,was thinking that you are dosing carbon ,as vodka etc. Regardless, do not stop all in once, gradually reduce flow to reactor. How much carbon you have in reactor and your tank volume?


Difficult to say, since in 5 years I never was thinking regarding amount of carbon. I always run approximately 1/3 of the 2 little fishes reactor on 150G or 100G. 
this tank is 80G totals
This is my first tank when something is wrong 
i will do it gradually

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

